# Should I switch the runt to the other litter?..he died



## samanthaj (May 16, 2011)

We have two does with babies just days apart. Both litters are doing good with the first time moms. The litter of 3 seems really big,the litter of 7 normal.The litter of 7 has a runt that I noticed today was smaller and its belly didnt look as full.It is still very active,but i was wondering if i should stick it in with the 3 bigger babies? Just wondering if that would give it a better chance,or if it would be worse because those guys are already so much bigger?


well went out to check everyone this morning and the runt was out of the nest,cold,dead, and half chewed on. one of the other babies was also gone from the nest, im guessing she ate that one to. the remaining 5 look ok, 2 seem bigger than the rest,im hoping that these 5 make it.


----------



## samanthaj (May 16, 2011)

Any advise on this? Its our first time with baby bunnies and Ive read on here about fostering so I was wondering if maybe she just doesnt have enough milk to nurse 7?


----------



## dewey (May 16, 2011)

Though crowded, I think it has a better chance if left with its closer in size littermates.  Runts have a hard time in a large litter, but I think an even harder time in with kits 3x their size.  

You could let the kit nurse alone once a day, or let nature take it course, or cull...sometimes the runts have issues and don't thrive for a reason.


----------



## samanthaj (May 17, 2011)

I tried to get the mom to let it nurse,gave her a treat and tried to hold it upside down under her.She wouldnt hold still for me,any better way of doing this? We plan on just letting nature take its course,not cull,these are my daughters 4h bunnies so a runt is ok.I just wanted to give the little guy a fighting chance!


----------



## dewey (May 19, 2011)

Even with best efforts from us some by nature are not healthy enough to ever survive.  Sometimes does will toss dead ones out of the nest or eat them to keep the nest clean and not attract predators.  

Hoping all goes well with the others.


----------



## hoodat (May 21, 2011)

Just to be sure check everything in the cage and make sure there isn't some way for a predator such as a rat to access the young. remember rats can get through some very small holes and weasels even more so.


----------

